# Would you bring him back for a redo?



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

I just brought Oreo for the first time to the groomers. He's 7 months so his coat is longish..Anyways I told her not to cut anything except sanitary clip and since he came with mats behind his ears I asked to clip them out if she couldn't work them out. When i picked him up he had an adorable little topknot. Paid and left.

So after we get home as I pet him I notice his matts are still there!! So I turn him over and he's still hair down there. So I basically paid $40 for a cute ribbon in his hair. He even smells like Pantene which is what I washed him with when I got him from the airport!!

Of course I called the groomers and was told to bring him back on Wed but they didn't seem very pleased and I would hate for them to take their frustrations out on him. I really just want my money back. :frusty:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Got to see the picture first! Before............decisions can be made....


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Can you take him back and stay with him whilst he is being done,maybe build up a relationship with the groomer as she gets rid of his matts.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Linda...TeeHeeHee! I like how you operate! 

Oreo's Mom...I don't blame you...I think I'd just want my money back too! No mat removal? No sanitary cut? No bath? WTH? And what a pain to hang around the groomers, making sure they treat your pup nicely?!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Photos would definitely help but I'm leaning towards a refund.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I would want my money back as well. If they won't give a refund and you return with him, I would definitely want to stay so they don't shave him down or something. Since they had no qualms about charging you $40 and did none of the things you requested, I would have serious trust issues with them. Hopefully, there is another groomer in your area.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Well...........I do not see the pictures...........I guess I will give you my opinion anyway.....Talk to the manager for sure.....hopefully, she is not the manager. Call them Monday.

Stay with your pup for sure....try to build relationship if you can....if not, get a refund and DON'T go back!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm assuming he was bathed, too? If so, they should never have left mats. Since they didn't even do the sanitary cut I would take him back for everything they didn't do. Be nice so they won't take it out on Oreo - just never go back!


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

I too would ask for a refund and never take him back to that groomer if possible. That's just awful, poor little guy ~ If you do decide to take him back for a fix-up...I would not leave his side. 

Hopefully soon you'll find a good groomer you are happy with and he'll even look forward to the experience hopefully ~ Best of luck!


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry guys  It's sooo hard to take a picture of a black dog so you can actually see his features I will try again tomorow outside....

Petsmart will not give refunds so my options are to have them redo or just lose my money and take him elsewhere to fix.. They also won't let me go behind the scenes so to speak where they bathe the dogs so I'm not gettin a good vibe. My dd suggested to have her Uncle Tito take Oreo on Wed (6'5" 260lb state trooper) and just stand outside the glass! ound: 
At this point I just have no confidence in them since I really do not think they even bathed him and since he is a puppy I do not want to set him for bad grooming experiences. 

Anyone have recomendations for upstate NY? :ear:


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I dunno --- I only have Snickers and Snoopy to compare to, so I'm perfectly happy to be wrong. But, I do know how quickly their coats can "get away from us" and mats become darn near impossible to get out. I've got Snickers down to the skin (+ 6 weeks growth) because she was so heavily matted I couldn't get them out, and the groomer flat refused to try. She told me in no uncertian terms that if I was causing Snickers pain while trying to groom her (and I was...) she wasn't going to make the experience even worse for her. So a close cut was the solution. She's growing out and will soon be back in a full - matt free coat.

It almost sounds like your pup is blowing coat, and your groomer followed your orders -- just didn't give you what you expected.

Cheers!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Not letting you "behind the scenes" is a red flag to me... good luck finding a good groomer! we have had Tillie for 6 months and STILL haven't found a good groomer. :frusty:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> Not letting you "behind the scenes" is a red flag to me... good luck finding a good groomer! we have had Tillie for 6 months and STILL haven't found a good groomer. :frusty:


I am a total newbie to havs and also to dog grooming, but I have to say that that would be a HUGE red flag for me as well, and that if that ever happened to my baby boy Ceylon, I would never, ever take him back there... maybe I am overprotective, but just sayin'.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

unjugetito said:


> Sorry guys  It's sooo hard to take a picture of a black dog so you can actually see his features I will try again tomorow outside....
> 
> Petsmart will not give refunds so my options are to have them redo or just lose my money and take him elsewhere to fix.. They also won't let me go behind the scenes so to speak where they bathe the dogs so I'm not gettin a good vibe. My dd suggested to have her Uncle Tito take Oreo on Wed (6'5" 260lb state trooper) and just stand outside the glass! ound:
> At this point I just have no confidence in them since I really do not think they even bathed him and since he is a puppy I do not want to set him for bad grooming experiences.
> ...


Oh, I like DD's idea!:biggrin1: I think I'd call them and tell them you have no faith in their service at this point, and that since you've offered them two different options for remedying the situation, both refused, that they have two new options. Either refund your money, or you will write a letter to the editor of the local newspaper AND call the BBB. Their reputation may be important enough to them that they will at least give you your money back.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Uncle Tito should most definitely take Oreo in! I think it will be just perfect....Oreo and his own body guard!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I like you dd suggestion! Let them bathe your Hav, then sit and watch while they groom. And.......let a more experienced groomer do the groom! 

As for pictures.....I find getting a good picture of Dexter, is to try to get the morning light that comes in the door (just light, not the shining stuff) or get pictures when the sun has gone down or in early morning when the light is soft. 

You could always learn how to groom your own Hav!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What did you decide?


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Still have appt in the morning. I haven't made up my mind yet.... But I did try to take some decent pics of him. Of course you can't see the matts behind the ears though his coat is super shiny LOL


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That's terrible. I would be mad that your furbaby has to go through it all over again, if they even did it the first time! I would demand a refund and find another groomer. Be sure to choose one where you can watch. When I make appointments I always ask them to give me a time slot where they will be in and out within an hour or two. Good luck!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay what happened:ear:op2: I hope you got a new bow along with the job done


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Kirby said:


> I think Uncle Tito should most definitely take Oreo in! I think it will be just perfect....Oreo and his own body guard!


Every Hav needs a body guard!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

op2: We are anxiously awaiting.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

I chickened out  I went back and the lady was not friendly at all and gruffly said she would call me in 4 hours as she was fitting me in between real appointments SO i politely declined service and after speaking to store manager got store credit towards some new kongs, a slicker brush and a few treats.... 
Well I am going to call try to find a new groomer but in meantime am trying to get him used to grooming on my lap Maybe I can work them out little by little........


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

unjugetito said:


> I chickened out  I went back and the lady was not friendly at all and gruffly said she would call me in 4 hours as she was fitting me in between real appointments SO i politely declined service and after speaking to store manager got store credit towards some new kongs, a slicker brush and a few treats....
> Well I am going to call try to find a new groomer but in meantime am trying to get him used to grooming on my lap Maybe I can work them out little by little........


You made the right choice. If she was being rude, you certainly did not want to leave him there(for 4 hours!!!) It took me many tries to find a good groomer, you made need to try a few places.

If you work on those matts a little bit at a time, you can probably get them out yourself. You can search for the threads on best methods but cornstarch was one of the best things I've learned from people here and it really does work.

I love the pictures-that's one handsome boy!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

unjugetito said:


> I chickened out  I went back and the lady was not friendly at all and gruffly said she would call me in 4 hours as she was fitting me in between real appointments SO i politely declined service and after speaking to store manager got store credit towards some new kongs, a slicker brush and a few treats....
> Well I am going to call try to find a new groomer but in meantime am trying to get him used to grooming on my lap Maybe I can work them out little by little........


I don't think you chickened out, I think you made an excellent decision!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

You definitely made the right decision.Hope you manage to find a good groomer soon.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Mobile or In-Home Groomer*

I have not had satisfactory experiences with going to the groomer (cuts were okay) because the dogs had to be there so long and it really stressed the dogs. I had an in-home groomer that came to my house for about 20 years till she moved to Florida. Eventually I found a mobile groomer (she has a van with all she needs, just has to hook up to my electricity) and it is wonderful. If they are just getting a bath, nails, and sanitary/eye trim they are not in the van for more than 30-45 minutes each.

If this is something you are interested in, just google or check the yellow pages in your area.

I also would not have left your dog there for four hours with someone who was not happy about your issue to begin with.

Good luck finding someone good,


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

unjugetito said:


> I chickened out  I went back and the lady was not friendly at all and gruffly said she would call me in 4 hours as she was fitting me in between real appointments SO i politely declined service and after speaking to store manager got store credit towards some new kongs, a slicker brush and a few treats....
> Well I am going to call try to find a new groomer but in meantime am trying to get him used to grooming on my lap Maybe I can work them out little by little........


I don't call it chickening out either. You had your little guy's welfare in mind and that is what Mom's do. However, she surely would have had time to fit him in between 'real' appointments, without getting 'huffy' about it, since obviously not a whole lot goes on at those 'real' appointments :evil:; and she wouldn't have needed to even consider fitting him in if his 'real' appointment had been carried out properly.

Judy - I have something I have been wondering about with those mobile groomers. Do they carry the water on their van for the baths? I feel like I go through a LOT of water when I bathe Augie and I have wondered if they carry their water with them or hook up to the client's water somehow?


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

I was going to suggest you ask for a store credit, so I'm happy to read you received one. 

My best friend is a groomer & she's excellent. She used to work at an Animal Shelter and Animal Hospital so she's also trained to handle emergencies. In addition, she loves animals and EXCELS at what she does. I'm very lucky in that respect because finding a decent groomer is very challenging. 

I think many of these Pet stores are more concerned with volume/quantity than producing quality grooms. And many are there just to be there as opposed to really loving what they do. 

My friend's passion is grooming dogs.....and it shows.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You did the right thing. The groomer did not represent the shop well at all. I am so glad you talked to the manager! And..... you received a credit!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Water Question*

In answer to Linda's question, a mobile groomer does carry the water. As I said the van (now she has a larger retro fitted former transport vehicle -- like they have at the parking places by the airports) contains everything except the electricity. My current groomer now has someone working with her in the larger vehicle, although it was her hairdresser brother working with her and he is now going back to "people's hair". She told me just hired someone who graduated from an excellent grooming school. Therefore I am not sure if she will be working in Cassie's old van or if the two will be working together -- will find out in my next visit. Just have to tell you what her business name is Katz & Dogs and her name is Cassie Katz -- is that cute or what? Her business is booming and it started in the "down economy". If anyone is the Stow, Aurora, Hudson, Streetboro, Twinsburg, Macedonia etc. area of Ohio I can recommend highly.

When I had a in-home groomer, she brought in the equipment but used my laundry tub.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks guys my hubby was kind of upset poor oreo still has matts so i'm glad most of you agree with my decision. I just couldn't bring myself to leave him there. Found a mobile groomer down by my sister's house so we are going to go for a visit and a groom LOL


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Mine are a little over a year and I still have NOT found a groomer I like lol.....the first time I took them to the groomer I was told they would get a face, feet and fanny......I asked about the face and was assured they would not be shaved but scissor cut....well they were shaved...and badly shaved at that....the 2nd place I took them handed them back to me and when I picked them up I felt huge mats on their belly...and they didn't have mats when I dropped them off so I stayed there while they corrected.....the 3rd place did a GREAT job when the owner was off with a broken wrist for 2 visits...on the 3rd visit the owner was back and supposedly had all this experience and she shaved Sissy because she said she was matted (which she was blowing her coat but I told her IF she had to shave to call me and she never did) and on Smokey I was very clear that I did NOT want his coat cut because he had the most beautiful black tips and while I knew he would have to get cut eventually I wasn't ready to do it....and when I got there to pick them up she was cutting his black tips off.....her excuse was that his hair was broken and it needed to be cut off................so my search continues.......I think part of the problem is that they are not familiar with the breed and don't research it........and partly they just don't care....I had a really GREAT groomer in NC with my collies but I have not found one here in AL....with all that said I would probably ask for a refund but if they wouldn't give it I would let the $40 go and look for someone else.....


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never had a dog to a groomer, but it sounds like most of them are like most other service providers these days - POOR! That is too bad. I hope to be able to keep up with grooming myself! I'll need a lot of advise from the experts on this forum, but I'm going to try!


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

what part of upstate ny are you in.. i am in upstate but thats pretty vague! Charley hasnt been to the groomers yet because he is still a baby and doesnt need to go just yet... but my mom takes her pups to this place in penfield, ny. 

let me know if you're close to that area & i can ask her where she goes. Thats where i intend to take Charley when he is a little bigger.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm near Pine Bush NY Haven't heard of Penfield so am going to assume it's not nearby by i'm off to mapquest it just in case


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

I took my Sasha to a groomer at Petsmart. She got terrible razor burns that got infected after the groomer cut her so low. I took her to the vet at Petsmart and insisted the grooming dept. pay for the vet bill and pay for the antibiotics. They were were very nice about it. The groomer was very apologetic so I decided to try her again. The next visit I took a picture of how I wanted her cut. She admitted that she had never groomed a brt before. I've already questioned her on grooming Kaleb. I have already printed pics for her to follow. Search the web for pictures for the next groomer,it might help.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

unjugetito said:


> I'm near Pine Bush NY Haven't heard of Penfield so am going to assume it's not nearby by i'm off to mapquest it just in case


Yeah, I have never heard of Pine Bush, NY. I dont think it's around here. I live in the Rochester area. But, I figured I'd throw it out there just in case you were close. They do great work there. They're super friendly with the dogs & I am pretty sure the lady tries to do most work scissor cut, which I heard is better for the dogs.... (not sure if thats true- I havent done grooming stuff yet).


----------

